# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Fragário do Norte

## luisnunes

Boas caros amigos aquariofilistas
Quero so expressar a minha satisfação e espanto para o facto de existir o melhor fragário que ja alguma vez vi.
Parabéns ao caro amigo e colega, se é que posso o tratar como tal, pelo facto de possuir um local de autêntica maravilha.
O fragário do Norte é um "must go place", ir ao norte e não ir la é como ir a roma e não ver o papa.
Mais uma vez parabéns Carlos Mota. :Pracima:

----------

